# My New 07 Alty



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

I had a 94 Altima and traded her after 6yrs for an 07. check it out

my old girl
94 altima, 01 KA24DE, every bolt on out there, Nitrous, fully upgraded fuel system, and many more. as an auto ran a best of 14.7 @94mph, but most recent was in phoenix Firebird track with it being over 100+ degrees on the track, ran a [email protected]










































Her Replacement
2007 Nissan Altima, 3.5 SE 6spd Manual trans (only 1 in a 6spd in san diego county when i was shopping) Mystic Blue/Frost interior, 270HP V6. as for mods, only the tails, headlights, and side markers have the VERY FIRST set of Blue Batmobile Overlays (sponsor car) But next weekend, i will be at my old job at Speedforceracing.com and i will be making an intake system that will be for sale for the 4th gen 3.5SEs


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

The two babies


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Not feeling those 07 tails...:fluffy: 

John


----------



## Substance (Oct 22, 2006)

Sexy

Oh And i see that Jamaican flag as well..

<--brethren


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

its always irie to see other jamaican Nissan fans.


----------



## Jaeger (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice - this car looks good in every colour. I had a hard time choosing, but finally settled on the silver (also a 3.5 SE with 6MT).

And I am another Jamaican Alti owner.  

Jaeger


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Jesus I never realized how much it looks like the G35 until now. Nice


----------

